# Walther PPS M2 Recall Update



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/04/ttag-contributor/walther-pps-m2-recall-update/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/04/ttag-contributor/walther-pps-m2-recall-update/


Thanks for sharing this!


----------

